# Start Stop Function Fault



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

Finally got my car back from Audi after it was left with an uncompleted warrenty repair when the dealership closed down which meant it being trapped in lockdown for 2 months!

First time I drove home I got the Start Stop Function error warning on the dash.
It hasn't gone away after a few days so thought the battery might be low and went to charge it.

I've now found this lead by the battery negative left disconnected so guessing this is why SS doesn't work? I'm guessing Audi disconnected the battery to remove the interior of the car?

It apprears to plug in either way so does anyone know which is the correct way?


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

Been waiting for a callback from the dealer but not heard a bean out of them. 
Emailed them this morning and cc'd in Audi uk customer services. Got reply within 20 mins, coincidence no?

Oh and after putting my glasses on it does look like it can only connect 1 way!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I guess they disconnected negative terminal to avoid battery discharge during the lockdown, and they probably did not tighten it before giving back the car to you, and yes, the start&stop function not working properly due to the low battery voltage.
are you sure the connector can be plugged in both ways? :?:


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

kevin#34 said:


> I guess they disconnected negative terminal to avoid battery discharge during the lockdown, and they probably did not tighten it before giving back the car to you, and yes, the start&stop function not working properly due to the low battery voltage.
> are you sure the connector can be plugged in both ways? :?:


No once i'd put some glasses on it was obvious it can only connect one way :lol:

Hopefully sorted now. I don't even like the start Stop function but I dislike error messages even more :roll:


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

everybody dislikes start&stop, that's why (almost) everybody disactivate it :lol:


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Are Dealers back open in South Wales? Need service but may use indy now as cars 4 yrs old.


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

[I wasn't allowed onto the site. A member of staff handed my car over at the entrance gate.


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

deactivated my stop start permanently straight after getting the motor ;-)

migzy


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Same here.

Never experienced stop-start on a car before my current TT. Only took me a few minutes of driving to know I needed to disable it :lol:


----------



## AMT (Apr 8, 2019)

Out of curiousty.... how do you disengage the start /stop?? (def something I'd be interested in knowing lol)


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

AMT said:


> Out of curiousty.... how do you disengage the start /stop?? (def something I'd be interested in knowing lol)


You need VCDS. https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1086825 3/4 of the way down the page in the 17:57 post. Stop is disabled automatically by the car if the battery doesn't hold enough juice to restart. So change the threshold volts to something higher and the car thinks there's never enough juice to restart so it never stops. Clever.


----------



## AMT (Apr 8, 2019)

Thanks! I'll keep this in mind, def worth doing.


----------



## Ray r (May 27, 2020)

I just posted a reply to another thread re drive system error

I had the same error warning as your self

Cause was seized turbo actuator As the car was not used for a long time and is parked on the road by the sea

Audi assist fixed the problem using his lap top


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

I have no problem with using start-stop. It's nice to have at red traffic lights and in jams . Very occasionally I turn it off when pulling out at a junction into fast traffic.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Neither do I. My missus had a cooper S about 5 cars ago and the start / stop was so slow and dim witted I always turned it off whenever I started the car. The Audi system today is so quick and responsive that it never seems to be holding me back so I don't bother and just leave it on.

But I don't hold out any hopes that it's anything but a purely token effort to improve overall mpg.

For quick getaways at lights I hold it on the brakes with my left foot and dab the throttle with my right to start it just before I think the green is due. I did a Rospa driving course for work and the instructor had kittens when he saw my left foot on the brake. But with no clutch pedal it just seems sensible to me.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

It's pretty dangerous in my opinion, i'm surprised it's still a thing.
Nothing worse than trying to nip into a gap and your engine cuts out.


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

I don't like Stop Start as I said previously but i'm fortunate there's very little traffic on my daily comute so its not really an issue for me. 
That said it works better on a auto box than manual. I had it on my previous manual car and that was a PITA to juggle clutch, gear select and handbrake with it.


----------



## rbl2020 (Oct 21, 2020)

Disconnect the sensor on the neg rail of battery, goodbye stop/start.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

no need to disconnect anything, just use VCDS and change voltage threeshold to 11V


----------

